# Moved Topics



## Jeff D (Jan 14, 2009)

For some reason the forum will not let me excess moved topics. Any one else have this problem?






Jeff


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What is it that you are trying to access?


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 14, 2009)

Try this site for a bite and a drink. appleman it's four rowes down.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That item was placed in a special spot to be reviewed by the site administrator. The member listed their site specifically on the first post so it became suspect. The admin is waiting a reply from the new member.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 14, 2009)

I understand, thank's.


----------

